# [Q] Acer Liquid S1



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## paugustin (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the thread. I hope to see some interest for this device very soon


----------



## cuongdhytn (Sep 9, 2013)

yes,:good::good:


----------



## spanner44 (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad to see this started, just about to try and get hold of one of these my self.  Any idea how to root it yet ?


----------



## nikagl (Sep 12, 2013)

spanner44 said:


> Glad to see this started, just about to try and get hold of one of these my self.  Any idea how to root it yet ?

Click to collapse



Haven't seen anyone try it yet - but I'd guess it's done through the standard MTK-procedures? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490

Possibly even motochopper that works for the Liquid E2? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40747604


----------



## Shreps (Sep 20, 2013)

Hope there will be some dev around this phone too


----------



## devdarshan (Sep 21, 2013)

Agreed and now looking at the details of new Acer Liquid S2 - I feel it definitely deserves it's own section - especially when I compare the specs to the likes of Ultra and Note III a worthy competitor and would like to see some development and discussion on this model.

ps: added a request to create forum - in the new devices section - hope someone does create one and we can see some new development on this


----------



## vache (Sep 21, 2013)

Trying to root it, but this device seems to be well locked. :/


----------



## spanner44 (Sep 22, 2013)

vache said:


> Trying to root it, but this device seems to be well locked. :/

Click to collapse



Thats bad news, this is what is holding me off getting it at the moment.  I did find a link when searching for a solution that led here :http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=2798984876&uk=2318828147   (it is in chinese).

Don't know if it works though, been searching for confirmation of the device rooted but with no luck though.


----------



## paugustin (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi spanner44, that tool failed to root the S1


----------



## spanner44 (Sep 24, 2013)

paugustin said:


> Hi spanner44, that tool failed to root the S1

Click to collapse




Thats a shame.

The main reason I need to root initially, is to be able to transfer my files from existing phone.  Does anyone know if Helium would enable this ?  

If this works, then I don't mind going for this phone, and as long as I can transfer my data, I can hold out for root until hopefully more developers get on board.


----------



## paugustin (Sep 25, 2013)

Helium could be enough yes. What files exactly do you need to transfer? 

Envoyé depuis mon S510


----------



## spanner44 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mainly my game files, well Subway surfers for definite.  My apps I can download again from the play store.  Of course some games are now connected via G+ sign in, so they are alright, it is just a shame that this feature isn't compulsory on all apps/games.  It would make the transition to a new phone easier.


----------



## gbas4nie (Oct 16, 2013)

*The camera is just of average*

Just bought Acer Liquid S1 a couple of weeks ago. Everything works fine except for the camera. With 8MP camera fitted on it, the quality of the picture is just mediocre. The front camera (2MP) is also disappointing, full of noise when it is used indoors. There's no visible notification when the display is off. Therefore, we need to turn on the display to check whether there's a miscall or incoming email or text message.

Is there any way in which I can have root access for this phablet? I have ODIN software installed in my laptop, and I just need a *.tar file special for this product to root it.





nikagl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Shreps (Oct 16, 2013)

We manage to have root working on the Acer S510 (S1)
Check out our French Forum : http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9323

@gbas4nie don't use Odin, it's only for Samsung devices....

Edit : And tools are also available on my website : http://acer.shreps.fr


----------



## and116 (Oct 20, 2013)

Just moved over from Samsung Note to this phone as it's Dual Sim. Brilliant, as I no longer have to carry two phones with me. Works great. and less than half the price of a Note. I miss the stylus, but apparently a dual sim Note may be coming soon!


----------



## Tavros (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello, is there any root-guide in english available?


----------



## 953091 (Oct 22, 2013)

Shreps said:


> We manage to have root working on the Acer S510 (S1)
> Check out our French Forum :
> 
> @gbas4nie don't use Odin, it's only for Samsung devices....
> ...

Click to collapse



The file "system510.img" may not work on all Liquid S1 from different country,
I tried to flash it for my Liquid S1 (TWN version), after flash, it can not boot anymore...


----------



## vache (Oct 22, 2013)

953091 said:


> The file "system510.img" may not work on all Liquid S1 from different country,
> I tried to flash it for my Liquid S1 (TWN version), after flash, it can not boot anymore...

Click to collapse



Hi,

How did you try to flash the new system510.img ?


----------



## paugustin (Oct 22, 2013)

953091 said:


> The file "system510.img" may not work on all Liquid S1 from different country,
> I tried to flash it for my Liquid S1 (TWN version), after flash, it can not boot anymore...

Click to collapse



Hi that's strange as the app that flashes will check the ROM version and won't flash if your system is not as expected. Did you use the app ?


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## 953091 (Oct 22, 2013)

I followed the tutorial, and I tried to flash system510.img with S1_Root-v1.1b, but after flashed the system510.img, My Liquid S1 can not boot anymore (repeat reboot)...
I hope there is a new system.img for all S1 from different country or other way to root my S1 !

By the way, I tried to flash The WW Version of firmware which downloaded from Acer offical website,but the official recovery appeared error.
is acer limited the different version of firmware to flash ?


----------



## techking84 (Nov 4, 2013)

Also have this device. It's very cool BUT.... no root possible. Tried a lot of methods, all keep saying that the system partition is read only. 
Don't know if this device has a locked bootloader or something:

- SRSroot --> Not working;
- Superoneclik --> not working
- This option --> http://droidchina.com/forum/Thread-Auto-Root-MTK6589-One-click-root
- The root option from 'Vache' is tricky because my software version is more updated then the one he describes. 

Hope there will be a solution soon


----------



## ivan69_mi (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Guys

Any news yet for rooting S510?
Tried to look around but no one seems to be able to succeed


----------



## paugustin (Nov 19, 2013)

As of now the only solution is the one that Vache published but it will only work with WW_GEN1 ROM.

I'll try to take some time to translate the How To in English.


----------



## nikagl (Nov 19, 2013)

paugustin said:


> As of now the only solution is the one that Vache published but it will only work with WW_GEN1 ROM.
> 
> I'll try to take some time to translate the How To in English.

Click to collapse



Just use Google Translate, makes it clear enough:
http://translate.google.nl/translat...er-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9323&act=url

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## ivan69_mi (Nov 19, 2013)

paugustin said:


> As of now the only solution is the one that Vache published but it will only work with WW_GEN1 ROM.
> 
> I'll try to take some time to translate the How To in English.

Click to collapse



Yes, I saw it, but that method is referring to dual sim with Acer_AV052_S510_1.130.00_WW_GEN1 or Acer_AV052_S510_1.177.00_WW_GEN1, meanwhile I've a single sim with Acer_AV052_S510_1.105.00_WW_GEN1S


----------



## Shreps (Nov 19, 2013)

What we do is simple : make a dump of the System image and add su/root and all the needed script.
Then flashing this modified img with our tool.

In order to have a proper rooted system for Single SIM, we need a full dump of you system and then, we might be able to generate a modified system.img for Acer_AV052_S510_1.105.00_WW_GEN1S


----------



## ivan69_mi (Nov 19, 2013)

Shreps said:


> What we do is simple : make a dump of the System image and add su/root and all the needed script.
> Then flashing this modified img with our tool.
> 
> In order to have a proper rooted system for Single SIM, we need a full dump of you system and then, we might be able to generate a modified system.img for Acer_AV052_S510_1.105.00_WW_GEN1S

Click to collapse



Hi Shreps

This is great news
If you can give me the necessary instructions to get you what is required, I'll get right to work!

How can I prepare a system dump?


----------



## Shreps (Nov 20, 2013)

ivan69_mi said:


> Hi Shreps
> 
> This is great news
> If you can give me the necessary instructions to get you what is required, I'll get right to work!
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're familiar with Android SDK tools you can try to :
- Make a directory on your PC, for example : C:\AcerS510\1.105.00_WW_GEN1S
- Enable USB debug on your device
- and type in cmd :
adb pull /system C:\AcerS510\1.105.00_WW_GEN1S\

Wait until everything is pulled, check if there is no error in your console, make a zip of the directory and provide us this zip 
and then, with @vache we will be able to check if we can make a rooted system.img for your version


----------



## ivan69_mi (Nov 20, 2013)

Shreps said:


> If you're familiar with Android SDK tools you can try to :
> - Make a directory on your PC, for example : C:\AcerS510\1.105.00_WW_GEN1S
> - Enable USB debug on your device
> - and type in cmd :
> ...

Click to collapse



:good:

OK, ready, it's about 550MB... I can upload it on GDrive and send you the link by PM, if it's ok

Thanks


----------



## Shreps (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, you can PM


----------



## misterfopper (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey,

I root my phone with the tutorial of shreps and the app "root checker" gives an okay. But binary update of superuser, AdAway host install and avast security install in system failed. I don't know why...

Regards.


----------



## Shreps (Nov 20, 2013)

misterfopper said:


> Hey,
> 
> I root my phone with the tutorial of shreps and the app "root checker" gives an okay. But binary update of superuser, AdAway host install and avast security install in system failed. I don't know why...
> 
> Regards.

Click to collapse



Hi

With 1.130.00_WW_GEN1, everything is OK
With 1.177.00_WW_GEN1 Root is ok, but Acer has patched the system and /system can't be mount in RW anymore. That's why you can't push files in /system for now


----------



## misterfopper (Nov 20, 2013)

Okay, thanks. Can I flash the older version with your tool. Is it for advise?


----------



## Shreps (Nov 20, 2013)

misterfopper said:


> Okay, thanks. Can I flash the older version with your tool. Is it for advise?

Click to collapse



It's risky
You have a risk of bootloop
A rooted system should be flashed only over a ROM from the same version.

In order to flash our rooted system for 1.130 safely, you will have flash the full 1.130 ROM before.


----------



## misterfopper (Nov 20, 2013)

Shreps said:


> It's risky
> You have a risk of bootloop
> A rooted system should be flashed only over a ROM from the same version.
> 
> In order to flash our rooted system for 1.130 safely, you will have flash the full 1.130 ROM before.

Click to collapse



Okay, so I don't want to touch the system anymore. Thanks a lot. But so I cannot see the advantages of this root now  All the things, because I want getting a rooted phone don't work. It's really pity. Someone has some ideas to install some nice apps?
I'm searching for an app, which replace the missing LED notification, some ideas?


----------



## ivan69_mi (Nov 20, 2013)

NoLed on GPlay?


----------



## nikagl (Nov 20, 2013)

ivan69_mi said:


> NoLed on GPlay?

Click to collapse



Or Xposed Framework with Gravitybox. Works perfectly on S1! (it blinks the menu/home/back LEDs with new mail, etc.)

See attached option...


----------



## nikagl (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyone know how to get rid of the SIM icons (other than modding the framework)? See attached...

Sent from my S510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shreps (Nov 21, 2013)

nikagl said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of the SIM icons (other than modding the framework)? See attached...
> 
> Sent from my S510 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I will answer "modding the framework"... by changing the image by another, I think it's the easier way


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## vache (Nov 21, 2013)

nikagl said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of the SIM icons (other than modding the framework)? See attached...
> 
> Sent from my S510 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



GravityBox have an option for that but it doesn't seem to work for us.


----------



## nikagl (Nov 21, 2013)

Shreps said:


> Unfortunately, I will answer "modding the framework"... by changing the image by another, I think it's the easier way

Click to collapse





vache said:


> GravityBox have an option for that but it doesn't seem to work for us.

Click to collapse



I feel deodexing the ROM will be next  I'll have to dig into some ancient archives on how to extract your img, deodex it, and pack it into an image again... or do you have an easier way to do that?


----------



## ivan69_mi (Nov 22, 2013)

nikagl said:


> Or Xposed Framework with Gravitybox. Works perfectly on S1! (it blinks the menu/home/back LEDs with new mail, etc.)
> 
> See attached option...

Click to collapse



...but it needs root in order to work, correct?
Or is there any way to make it works without?


----------



## nikagl (Nov 22, 2013)

ivan69_mi said:


> ...but it needs root in order to work, correct?
> Or is there any way to make it works without?

Click to collapse



Right... root only... sorry!


----------



## misterfopper (Nov 22, 2013)

nikagl said:


> Or Xposed Framework with Gravitybox. Works perfectly on S1! (it blinks the menu/home/back LEDs with new mail, etc.)
> 
> See attached option...

Click to collapse



Really nice. That's what Im searching for. How I can make an backup first?


----------



## nikagl (Nov 22, 2013)

misterfopper said:


> Really nice. That's what Im searching for. How I can make an backup first?

Click to collapse



I don't think that's possible. There's some backup tools, but most cannot make very good backups unless you have a rooted device with custom recovery. However, in my case, all apps and configuration was still intact after the upgrade. Just make sure your ROM version is the same as the (rooted) one you are switching to.

Anyone else tips for backup?

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## paugustin (Nov 22, 2013)

Acer does provide a backup tool with the phone... Just look in the apps drawer. 

Envoyé de mon S510 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Shreps (Nov 22, 2013)

paugustin said:


> Acer does provide a backup tool with the phone... Just look in the apps drawer.
> 
> Envoyé de mon S510 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1

And if this is not enough, Helium Backup works great (no root needed)
=> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.backup&hl=fr


----------



## misterfopper (Nov 22, 2013)

I tried to flash the Rom from Acer website, but Phone doesnt boot anymore... (Black acer screen) What can I do?!

I try it from bootloader and install from sd works.


----------



## robinvanesch (Nov 25, 2013)

*Process finnished but nothing?*

Hi Everybody,

As i was bored at work decided to try to root my S1.

Followed the step by step to the letter on the french website (google translate ftw).

Now the root tool sayed process finished. Reboot now,


I did phone boots normally, but nothing is diffirent? and if i try to run any of the apps i wanted to that require root it still says phone not rooted, so i think nothing did happon, im fairly new to the whole rooting thing

Thing i did notice i got the img file from shreps's website. (tnx for hosting it btw). but the file was only system510. root tool could not find it on my phone after i copy'd it. 

I renamed the file to system510.img and the root tool seemd to have done its job, rebooted the phone but still nothing happond. so im not sure what or how or ??  

Phone's still working as it did before so np but would be nice to have it rooted, tnx


----------



## nikagl (Nov 25, 2013)

robinvanesch said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> As i was bored at work decided to try to root my S1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Robin,

Do you have any screenprints of the root tool? Any other errors?

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## robinvanesch (Nov 25, 2013)

nikagl said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> Do you have any screenprints of the root tool? Any other errors?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its the v1.2, iv try'd it again, what i saw was that the tool did some things on the S1

But when it typed in some code and hit run, it just fliks run then after few mins it just goes away and the root tool says its finished, wich it isent.

Now i tryéd it again but when it just flikkerd on the RUN button i hit RUN manually.

Then it seemed like the tool stopt working and my phone got stuck. So i waited about half hour then closed the tool and reset my phone by pulling out the battery.

Booted it back on and it sayed "adjusting android bla bla.." 

Presto phone rooted perfectly, so i think its a bug in the v1.2 tool ?

But it worked great, phone's rooted nothing lost all apps still there and working, and all the apps that required root work aswell now  so im happy puppy.


----------



## nikagl (Nov 25, 2013)

misterfopper said:


> I tried to flash the Rom from Acer website, but Phone doesnt boot anymore... (Black acer screen) What can I do?!
> 
> I try it from bootloader and install from sd works.

Click to collapse



What ROM did you download, just to be sure? What ROM was previously on your device? Do you have a single or dual SIM device? Did it generate an error during the flash?


----------



## robinvanesch (Nov 25, 2013)

nikagl said:


> What ROM did you download, just to be sure? What ROM was previously on your device? Do you have a single or dual SIM device? Did it generate an error during the flash?

Click to collapse



I followed the french guide to the letter, the rom i had and the one i downloaoded was the 2nd one, (not sure what number it was sorry).

At first when it dident work i got no errors, it just sayed flashing, then finished.(in about max 2 mins) but that dident root the phone.

When i manually hit RUN on the S1, the phone locked, till i rebooted by pulling out battery after waiting for 30 mins.

The root tool/programm v1.2 was just stuck on "Flashing custom rom" till i closed it after half a hour, so i honnestly thought id get a nice shiny black brick, but it booted normally and was rooted.

So it worked perfectly, besides the program not saying it was finished.
And having to rename the img file (added .img extension) the one in the zip is not recognized by the root tool.


----------



## nikagl (Nov 25, 2013)

robinvanesch said:


> I followed the french guide to the letter, the rom i had and the one i downloaoded was the 2nd one, (not sure what number it was sorry).
> 
> At first when it dident work i got no errors, it just sayed flashing, then finished.(in about max 2 mins) but that dident root the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Robin, for your detailed response. My question was for "misterfopper" though - he was having problems with the ROM provided by Acer but he forgot to add specifics...

Good to hear your device didn't brick, I think in most cases the device may not be able to tell the root tool when dumping system has finished because the device will get into an non-responding mode when the system changes... all part of not being able to unlock partitions in any other way...


----------



## misterfopper (Nov 26, 2013)

nikagl said:


> What ROM did you download, just to be sure? What ROM was previously on your device? Do you have a single or dual SIM device? Did it generate an error during the flash?

Click to collapse



Thanks for inquiry.

The Rom at my phone was the rooted system510_1.177.00_WW_GEN1, so I try to flash the orginal Acer Rom downloaded the package from their website (1.130.00_WW_GEN1) with the tool of Shreps, but I failed (maybee because I don't decompress the Zip and take the system.img inside). So my phone does not boot anymore. I take the update.zip from the package of Acer, copy it to SD card and install it via bootloader. So I could make an full wipe and flash the system510_1.130.00_WW_GEN1 of shreps. Now all rooted apps and the Xposed with GravityBox works fine.


----------



## renzs (Nov 29, 2013)

Just want to share here.. If you want to boot to recovery..

shut down phone
press and hold Vol- and Power button until phone vibrates and press and hold Vol+ (all 3 buttons together)
phone will continue to vibrate a few times and then go into stock recovery


----------



## renzs (Nov 29, 2013)

robinvanesch said:


> I followed the french guide to the letter, the rom i had and the one i downloaoded was the 2nd one, (not sure what number it was sorry).
> 
> At first when it dident work i got no errors, it just sayed flashing, then finished.(in about max 2 mins) but that dident root the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. I did the same way you did but did not see a RUN on the S1? Can you help to explain further on this? Thanks

Edit - I found it.

sent from my Acer Liquid S1


----------



## prizrak0 (Dec 14, 2013)

Acer_AV052_S510_1.200.00_WW_GEN1 to 4.2.2 Acer Liquid S1 
how can I get root on this device?
Help really need your help, seeing the root receive 177 and 130 and I have 200(((
tell me out of this situation????


----------



## Mobilecoach (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi prizrak0,

There is no root for this built. If you want to root your S1 duo, you have to downgrade to the 1.177.00.

Envoyé de mon S510 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## claro966 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Mod Recovery*

Hi guys,

is there out any mod recovery - CWM or TWRP - for the S510?

Thanks


----------



## nikagl (Dec 30, 2013)

claro966 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is there out any mod recovery - CWM or TWRP - for the S510?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Nope, recovery is locked...


----------



## farukokutan (Jan 19, 2014)

*Root*

Is there still no way to root the Acer Liquid S1?


----------



## nikagl (Jan 19, 2014)

farukokutan said:


> Is there still no way to root the Acer Liquid S1?

Click to collapse



Which version of S1 do you have? There's root for older builds, please read the forum and find out


----------



## farukokutan (Jan 19, 2014)

*Root*



nikagl said:


> Which version of S1 do you have? There's root for older builds, please read the forum and find out

Click to collapse



I have read that yes  But I didn't had that version though 

Build-nummer:
Acer_AV052_S510_1.200.00_WW_GEN1

There was also someone who posted that you could downgrade the version, but didn't mention how. If you guys can help me with this I'd appreciate it


----------



## nikagl (Jan 19, 2014)

farukokutan said:


> I have read that yes  But I didn't had that version though
> 
> Build-nummer:
> Acer_AV052_S510_1.200.00_WW_GEN1
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the roms posted in the frandroid forum (search for "1.177.00 s1 frandroid".

Don't think anyone tried yet...


----------



## farukokutan (Jan 21, 2014)

nikagl said:


> Try the roms posted in the frandroid forum (search for "1.177.00 s1 frandroid".
> 
> Don't think anyone tried yet...

Click to collapse



I don't know how I did it, but I tried doing this method but I ended up having a bootloop 
However, I installed the Update.zip file from the Acer website and put it on a sd card.

1. Remove the battery from your Acer device
2. Vol. up + Vol. down + Power (has to vibrate 3 times).
3. You get in a menu where you can choose install update from sd card, choose it and pick the update.zip file
4. When finished, I had version 1.177.00 
5. Then go to the French forum and apply root, it works


----------



## Shreps (Jan 21, 2014)

farukokutan said:


> I don't know how I did it, but I tried doing this method but I ended up having a bootloop
> However, I installed the Update.zip file from the Acer website and put it on a sd card.
> 
> 1. Remove the battery from your Acer device
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes

And just for the record, we have all the Acer's official ROM Version flashable via the Stock Recovery (update.zip)
Look at our french topic :
http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9264

(Google Trad is your friend  )


----------



## farukokutan (Jan 21, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Yes
> 
> And just for the record, we have all the Acer's official ROM Version flashable via the Stock Recovery (update.zip)
> Look at our french topic :
> (Google Trad is your friend  )

Click to collapse



Yes thank you guys. One more question, if I update my android, will root dissapear?


----------



## Shreps (Jan 21, 2014)

Flashing an official Acer ROM will erase and overwrite everything on your phone (loosing root, overwriting kernel, recovery, system, wiping data, wiping internal memory, etc.)


----------



## ivan69_mi (Jan 22, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Flashing an official Acer ROM will erase and overwrite everything on your phone (loosing root, overwriting kernel, recovery, system, wiping data, wiping internal memory, etc.)

Click to collapse



Question:

having the single SIM (already discussed about the possibility to install the dual SIM official ROM), how can I save all apps&data (TB doesn't work with unrooted devices) and restore them once flashed and rooted?

Thx


----------



## Shreps (Jan 22, 2014)

You can look at Helium or Go Backup


----------



## ivan69_mi (Jan 22, 2014)

mmh... no, GoBackup works only for rooted devices, I'll eventually try with Helium

Thx

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------

Sorry... forget to ask:

With 1.177.00 will I be able to install and correctly update ADAway? Or 1.130.00 is mandatory?
Once installed rooted 1.177.00 (or 1.130.00) can I apply OTA updates? Root will be lost?

Thankyou


----------



## ivan69_mi (Jan 23, 2014)

OK, tried by myself and confirmed that the DUO ROM can be safely flashed (but the missing SIM notification always present) also on a single SIM device, but...

...installing 1.177.00 the system is not RW so it's not possible to use ADAway or similar (and TB too, at least for removing unwanted apps)
I tried to install 1.130.00 but cannot complete the work... during the flash from stock recovery it says something about incorrect partition layout and stops (!?!?)

At this point:

1) Is it normal that during root applying the phone doesn't reboot and stay on the telnet? And after the manual reboot SU is installed but all the default apps (Skitch, Moodagent, ...) are still present? Exactly what inside image510.img... it's not a rooted (and cleaned) ROM?
2) Is there any way to make system RW with 1.177.00?
3) Is there any AD blocker that can work without an RW system?
4) As a last chanche, how to go back to 1.130.00 and having a writable /system?

Thanks!


----------



## ivan69_mi (Jan 24, 2014)

Well... don't know exactly what changed, but after a while tried again to flash 1.130.00 and it worked!

So now I'm able to install whatever app I need, like ADAway... perfect!

Only one little issue: running Xposed installer it says that there's an update to v.2.4.1, but I'm not able to install as it says that /system/bin is RO...?!?

Is it correct or something is going wrong?

Thanks anyway to all for your help and suggestions


----------



## ivan69_mi (Jan 30, 2014)

ivan69_mi said:


> Well... don't know exactly what changed, but after a while tried again to flash 1.130.00 and it worked!
> 
> So now I'm able to install whatever app I need, like ADAway... perfect!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one?


----------



## Shreps (Jan 30, 2014)

There is some protection made by Acer
On the 1.130 version, you can mount in RW the /system partition but manually only using the modified busybox tool added in system. (many app with their own BusyBox will not be able to remount it)


----------



## ivan69_mi (Jan 30, 2014)

Shreps said:


> There is some protection made by Acer
> On the 1.130 version, you can mount in RW the /system partition but manually only using the modified busybox tool added in system. (many app with their own BusyBox will not be able to remount it)

Click to collapse



OK, so no way to manually give RW permission by modded busybox before updating XposedFW because it has its own busybox?

I already tried by RootExplorer, giving all permissions also to the framework (I don't remember now its name... catched from the update during this try), but it wasn't work... the strange thing was that it was copied as .org, so it seems that xposed was able to write in /system/bin... but then wasn't able to replace the framework with the new one

Doing some tests I also changed the name of the file winning a non booting phone...


----------



## ericsson2003 (Feb 6, 2014)

ivan69_mi said:


> OK, tried by myself and confirmed that the DUO ROM can be safely flashed (but the missing SIM notification always present) also on a single SIM device, but...
> 
> ...installing 1.177.00 the system is not RW so it's not possible to use ADAway or similar (and TB too, at least for removing unwanted apps)
> I tried to install 1.130.00 but cannot complete the work... during the flash from stock recovery it says something about incorrect partition layout and stops (!?!?)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi! Could You tell me how You flashed single sim? Please overview this process!!!


----------



## ivan69_mi (Feb 6, 2014)

ericsson2003 said:


> Hi! Could You tell me how You flashed single sim? Please overview this process!!!

Click to collapse



From the stock recovery, exactly as mentioned here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49639685&postcount=67

Simply put the .zip on the uSD and from the recovery chose to update from .zip file

I firstly installed 1.177.00, then once realized that the system wasn't RW I tried 1.130.00 with same method, but it said something about wrong partitions

Then re-installed 1.177.00, rooted it, then tried again with 1.130.00 and it worked

Now the phone is rooted with RW system (more or less for all apps) and everything is ok

Obviously, having only one SIM slot, it says that the 2nd SIM is missing, but it's not an issue for me


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## ericsson2003 (Feb 6, 2014)

ivan69_mi said:


> From the stock recovery, exactly as mentioned here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49639685&postcount=67
> 
> Simply put the .zip on the uSD and from the recovery chose to update from .zip file
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thnks You for Your atention!


----------



## ivan69_mi (Feb 18, 2014)

New WW_GEN1 released with FOTA: Acer_AV052_S510_RV75RC01_WW_GEN1

Any chanche to have it rooted like 1.130.00? Eventually I should be able to find SDs version


----------



## farukokutan (Mar 4, 2014)

*Acer Liquid S1*

I accidentally flashed the ROM for dual sim and now I have that irritating 2nd sim slot issue.
Is it possible to remove this, or at least flash another rom to fix this?

Need help really urgent!


----------



## ivan69_mi (Mar 5, 2014)

farukokutan said:


> I accidentally flashed the ROM for dual sim and now I have that irritating 2nd sim slot issue.
> Is it possible to remove this, or at least flash another rom to fix this?
> 
> Need help really urgent!

Click to collapse



Of course... you simply have to flash the ROM for single SIM... but you'll lose the root (in case you use it) as there's any single SIM rooted ROM available
AFAIK there's no way to remove the 2nd SIM icon (but the notification yes, through Xposed FW) if the flashed ROM is the dual SIM

Btw, I'm using the dual SIM rooted version on my single SIM S510 without any issue


----------



## farukokutan (Mar 5, 2014)

ivan69_mi said:


> Of course... you simply have to flash the ROM for single SIM... but you'll lose the root (in case you use it) as there's any single SIM rooted ROM available
> AFAIK there's no way to remove the 2nd SIM icon (but the notification yes, through Xposed FW) if the flashed ROM is the dual SIM
> 
> Btw, I'm using the dual SIM rooted version on my single SIM S510 without any issue

Click to collapse



Hi, I did flash the ROM for single SIM device, but still got that icon of 2nd SIM? Am I doing it wrong and can you link a file to the rom perhaps?

I don't bother losing root, cause it updated itself and now its gone


----------



## ivan69_mi (Mar 5, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Haarlem023 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Makkelijke manier root voor acer Liquid S1*

Is er een makkelijke manier om de acer Liquid s1 met dual sim te rooten? 
Ik heb diverse root programma's geprobeerd maar niets werkt (heb denk ik nog niet de juiste gevonden) 
Daarom mijn vraag. Is er een manier zoals one click root. :silly:


----------



## ivan69_mi (Apr 8, 2014)

Haarlem023 said:


> Is er een makkelijke manier om de acer Liquid s1 met dual sim te rooten?
> Ik heb diverse root programma's geprobeerd maar niets werkt (heb denk ik nog niet de juiste gevonden)
> Daarom mijn vraag. Is er een manier zoals one click root. :silly:

Click to collapse



...english, pls... AFAIK there's any other option than flashing the old rooted ROMs


----------



## nikagl (May 26, 2014)

Haarlem023 said:


> Is er een makkelijke manier om de acer Liquid s1 met dual sim te rooten?
> Ik heb diverse root programma's geprobeerd maar niets werkt (heb denk ik nog niet de juiste gevonden)
> Daarom mijn vraag. Is er een manier zoals one click root. :silly:

Click to collapse



No, there's no simple way. Just use the one posted here:
http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9323

Translated to English:
http://translate.google.nl/translat...er-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9323&act=url

Be carefull... and... good luck.

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## ivan69_mi (Jun 17, 2014)

*Permission manager*

Hi guys

Anyone can suggest a good app to manage app permissions on a rooted S510, JB 4.2.2?

Thx


----------



## Shreps (Jun 17, 2014)

ivan69_mi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone can suggest a good app to manage app permissions on a rooted S510, JB 4.2.2?
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



Hi,

Xposed + Xprivacy module is working great


----------



## ivan69_mi (Jun 17, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Hi,
> 
> Xposed + Xprivacy module is working great

Click to collapse



mmmhh... it says that a newer version (54) of XposedBridge is requested, but I cannot update Xposed, still on 2.3 beta1 'cause I'm still using ROM v.1.130.00 (the only one with r/w permission in system, if I'm not wrong)

Any other option?


----------



## Shreps (Jun 17, 2014)

ivan69_mi said:


> mmmhh... it says that a newer version (54) of XposedBridge is requested, but I cannot update Xposed, still on 2.3 beta1 'cause I'm still using ROM v.1.130.00 (the only one with r/w permission in system, if I'm not wrong)
> 
> Any other option?

Click to collapse



Should work installing an older version of Xprivacy (try to compare release date)


----------



## ivan69_mi (Jun 17, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Should work installing an older version of Xprivacy (try to compare release date)

Click to collapse



no way... tried 1st available release of XPrivacy (1.99.37) and it require version (42) of XposedBridge... not able to find previous versions (and probably risky to use them...)

unfortunately I've to find something else

thankyou anyway Shreps! :good:


----------



## 953091 (Aug 22, 2014)

There seems a new Android version (4.4.2) for Liquid S1, Is there a new rooted rom to flash ? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## nikagl (Aug 22, 2014)

953091 said:


> There seems a new Android version (4.4.2) for Liquid S1, Is there a new rooted rom to flash ? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Not in my case. And I have RV86RC06 (1.273)...


----------



## 953091 (Aug 22, 2014)

nikagl said:


> Not in my case. And I have RV86RC06 (1.273)...

Click to collapse



I saw this thread !
I hope the rooted KitKat of S510 will coming soon !
http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=564&t=4026978&p=2


----------



## Shreps (Aug 22, 2014)

*[s510] ota kk 4.4.2 av0k0_s510_1.056.00_ww_gen1*

Hi,

There was an official OTA KK for the S510, but Acer stopped the deployment after some users problems (bootloop, crashes).
Everything is resolved by making a factory reset, but this is not the desired behavior with an OTA. They will probably deploy a new version soon.

Attached my S510 up to date with KK .


```
ro.build.display.id=Acer_AV0K0_S510_1.056.00_WW_GEN1
ro.build.pandora.id=Acer_AV0K0_S510_RV0DRC01_WW_GEN1
ro.custom.build.version=1403283134
ro.build.date=Sat Jun 21 01:32:06 CST 2014
ro.build.fingerprint=acer/s510_ww_gen1/a10:4.4.2/KOT49H/1403283134:user/release-keys
```

If you want to install this OTA manually, you can still download it on my website  : S510-OTA-JB2KK-AV0K0_S510_RV0DRC01_1.056.00_WW_GEN1.zip 

and flash it from stock recovery  (and factory reset is _mandatory_ to avoid bootloop)

NB: you must be on the latest version of JB : acer/s510_ww_gen1/a10:4.2.2/JDQ39/1396714704

Cheers


----------



## 953091 (Aug 23, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Hi,
> 
> There was an official OTA KK for the S510, but Acer stopped the deployment after some users problems (bootloop, crashes).
> Everything is resolved by making a factory reset, but this is not the desired behavior with an OTA. They will probably deploy a new version soon.
> ...

Click to collapse



 Thanks Shreps ! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## nikagl (Aug 24, 2014)

953091 said:


> Thanks Shreps ! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Thanks Shreps! No rooted versions yet?

One more question to all: did anyone already replace a speaker in the S1? I'd like to replace the speaker because it's broken (low tones are distorted)...


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## Shreps (Aug 24, 2014)

nikagl said:


> Thanks Shreps! No rooted versions yet?
> 
> One more question to all: did anyone already replace a speaker in the S1? I'd like to replace the speaker because it's broken (low tones are distorted)...

Click to collapse



Nope, no root 
And did not replace the speaker 

Edit: don't hesitate to hit the thanks button to make the post as "most thanked in this thread", could be usefull for others


----------



## 953091 (Aug 25, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Nope, no root
> And did not replace the speaker
> 
> Edit: don't hesitate to hit the thanks button to make the post as "most thanked in this thread", could be usefull for others

Click to collapse



:good::good::good:
Is it possible to root 4.4.2 rom of S510 by previous method ( system.img and S1_Root-v1.2.zip )?


----------



## slimohnr (Aug 27, 2014)

i try to root S1 via framaroot - and i have only access (read only) to system files and that's all
Any solution how to make full root?


----------



## ivan69_mi (Aug 27, 2014)

Shreps said:


> NB: you must be on the latest version of JB : acer/s510_ww_gen1/a10:4.2.2/JDQ39/1396714704

Click to collapse



Hi

Just to be sure... wich is the latest version of JB in "acer's language"?

AV052_S510_RV86RC06_WW_GEN1?

Thx


----------



## Shreps (Aug 27, 2014)

ivan69_mi said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to be sure... wich is the latest version of JB in "acer's language"?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have the match (my S510 is now on KK)
Check your fingerprint (/system/build.prop), and you will know


----------



## ivan69_mi (Aug 27, 2014)

Shreps said:


> I don't have the match (my S510 is now on KK)
> Check your fingerprint (/system/build.prop), and you will know

Click to collapse



...unfortunately I'm still using the old 1.130.00 'cause the only full rooted one... so don't know which is the latest JB

Thx anyway! :good:


----------



## nikagl (Aug 27, 2014)

ivan69_mi said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to be sure... wich is the latest version of JB in "acer's language"?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, RV86RC06 = 1.273 = acer/s510_ww_gen1/a10:4.2.2/JDQ39/1396714704

I upgraded from that version to KK. Getting to that version should be done by:

FOTA upgrade from RV47RC01 (1.177) will not work. You need to download RV59RC01 (1.200) first. From that release you can upgrade to RV75RC01 (1.236) and then to RV86RC06 (1.273).

You can download RV59 from Acer:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...D S1&Step3=S510&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=ACER&SC=AAP_7

Good luck 

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## Shreps (Aug 28, 2014)

@nikagl is KK working fine on your S510 ? Did you had to factory reset?


----------



## nikagl (Aug 28, 2014)

Shreps said:


> @nikagl is KK working fine on your S510 ? Did you had to factory reset?

Click to collapse



I didn't need a factory reset but because I used the KK email and exchange apk's, email didn't work. Just to be sure I did a factory reset, but again - most of it worked fine. Definately no bootloop as I heard some others had.

For the rest KK is perfect, except for the write-access to sdcard being disabled for apps (which is a common problem, introduced in KK - "working as designed" according to Google). Just for that, I'd love root, but without write access to boot, or the private keys to make signed zips, I'm affraid we're not going to have it


----------



## slimohnr (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi 

Do you know how to make video call on Liquid S1 DUO?? Is it possible?


----------



## nikagl (Aug 29, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Do you know how to make video call on Liquid S1 DUO?? Is it possible?

Click to collapse



Sorry, never done video calls. Using Hangouts it works fine.


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi every1
I want to root my S1
According to Shreps rooting manual (http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9323) i have few question
I have newest version Acer_AV052_S510_1.277.00_EMEA_CUS1 (Acer_AV052_S510_RV86RC07_EMEA_CUS1) and i need to downgrade to 177version,
So what should i do?
Firstly download original 1.177 and flash it via recovery (from sd card(? And then extract modified system510.img to internal memory and open root1.2 from my computer?
Could someone help and give me some "step by step" advice?
Thanks a lot


----------



## nikagl (Sep 13, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Hi every1
> I want to root my S1
> According to Shreps rooting manual (http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9323) i have few question
> I have newest version Acer_AV052_S510_1.277.00_EMEA_CUS1 (Acer_AV052_S510_RV86RC07_EMEA_CUS1) and i need to downgrade to 177version,
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi slimohnr,

Right, that's the procedure. So, to summarize:
1. Download the 1.177 version (see http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9264)
http://mon-nuage.net/S510/Acer_S510_AV052_AV052.RV47RC01_WW_GEN1_update.zip
2. Run that update zip through recovery
3. Factory reset your device
4. Download the new rooted img (from http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9323):
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_bko9M1FTYzMm96SHhmakZfV0E/edit?usp=sharing
5. Copy that file into your internal sdcard
6. Download the root1.2 file:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_bko9M1FTYzTmNfZmYxMnlYdnM/edit?usp=sharing
7. Make sure the device is in developer mode
8. Run it from your PC. This process will take several minutes and your device may crash at the end. Make sure to wait at least 10 minutes and if necessary, remove the battery at the end to restart the device
9. Do factory defaults, just to be sure

Good luck 

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow, thank you! You're the best.
After root if I want to flash kitekat i will lose root access?


----------



## nikagl (Sep 13, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Wow, thank you! You're the best.
> After root if I want to flash kitekat i will lose root access?

Click to collapse



Yes, no root exists for KK, Sorry...


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 13, 2014)

Not working for me 

I succesufull downgrade to 117 version, then i put system510.img on internal card, open S1 ROOT after rooting i recived info: done please restart your phone but after reboot (with factory reset or without) - there is no access to root :/


----------



## nikagl (Sep 13, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Not working for me
> 
> I succesufull downgrade to 117 version, then i put system510.img on internal card, open S1 ROOT after rooting i recived info: done please restart your phone but after reboot (with factory reset or without) - there is no access to root :/

Click to collapse



I have never done the upgrade through the script (did it manually). Did you see stuff happen on the screen? Are you sure there's no root, or do you mean there's no rw in system? Because this mod will only give you root access...

Edit1: 
Also, when you run the tool again, what does it say? Going through the code Vache created I see he does a check "if (l_device.BusyBox.IsInstalled)", so it should present a message.

Last but not least, please check the version to make sure it is 1.177.

Edit2:
Some more comments from acer club website:
* make sure developer mode is enabled
* do not use swiftkey as default keyboard
* use this  driver

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 14, 2014)

You have right!
But i have another problem
I try to flash KK (update from newest version 1.277) and i reach bootloop (wipe data/factory reset doesn't help). Phone reseting all the time.
Moreover there is diffrent recovery and i can't update 1.177 again:

assert failed: getprop("ro.product.model") == "S510"
Instalation aborted.

Do you know what i can do?


----------



## nikagl (Sep 14, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> You have right!
> But i have another problem
> I try to flash KK (update from newest version 1.277) and i reach bootloop (wipe data/factory reset doesn't help). Phone reseting all the time.
> Moreover there is diffrent recovery and i can't update 1.177 again:
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try any other Roms? For instance the one from acer:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...D S1&Step3=S510&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=ACER&SC=AAP_7


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 14, 2014)

nikagl said:


> Did you try any other Roms? For instance the one from acer:
> http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...D S1&Step3=S510&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=ACER&SC=AAP_7

Click to collapse



Yeah good idea, 
Keep you posted.
I think (if i fixed the problem) i will wait for official OTA kitkat 
Thanks NIKA


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## nikagl (Sep 14, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Yeah good idea,
> Keep you posted.
> I think (if i fixed the problem) i will wait for official OTA kitkat
> Thanks NIKA

Click to collapse



I don't think Acer will deliver KK, because of the bootloops they sometimes cause. Afaik they were only when not factory resetting, but maybe it depends the rom you're coming from? I first did the Acer Rom I mentioned and then upgraded FOTA till up to date, and then KK and didn't have any issues...


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 14, 2014)

nikagl said:


> I don't think Acer will deliver KK, because of the bootloops they sometimes cause. Afaik they were only when not factory resetting, but maybe it depends the rom you're coming from? I first did the Acer Rom I mentioned and then upgraded FOTA till up to date, and then KK and didn't have any issues...

Click to collapse



Nika

I flashed 1.177 then update to 1.200 and update to Acer_S510_AV052.RV59RC01_AV052.RV75RC01_WW_GEN1
Next step: factory reset and reboot.
After that i had official OTA update (to 1.277 i think) and then i flashed in recovery KK rom from http://acer.shreps.fr/ side


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 14, 2014)

Fu*k can't flash any rom 

The recovery is:

Android system recovery <3e>
Acer_AV0K0_S510_1.056.00_WW_GEN1

Is it possible to flash another recovery?


----------



## Shreps (Sep 14, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Fu*k can't flash any rom
> 
> The recovery is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got your PM

Because you're on the KK recovery, you can only flash KK ROM.

Wait some minutes, I will post you a full guide to try to unbrick your S510.


----------



## Shreps (Sep 14, 2014)

*[GUIDE] Unbrick/Full flash Acer Liquid S1 (S510) [MT6589T]*

Drivers

Download MTK Drivers : MTK_SP_Drivers_v1.4.rar (last one unsigned) or  MTK_Signed_Drivers.zip (older but signed for Windows 8)
Open your Windows device manager
Remove your battery from your S510
Plug your device to your PC with USB cable (a good cable, on a direct back USB port, avoid front USB ports)
A "MTxx Preloader" device should appears for a few seconds, install drivers for it
Unplug, replug the USB cable, your device should be well regconized (a COM device in USB Ports & Com)

Flash the firmware

Download and unzip this archive :  	S510+DualSIM+SW+and+Flash+tool.zip 	1dd438886e063e0dab177d31e196c526 	
Unzip both SPFT and Firmware archives
Run Flash_Tool.exe has an administrator
Click on "Download Agent" and choose "DA_SWSEC.bin" from SP Directory
Click on "Scatter Loading" adn choose the scatter MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt file from the Firmware directory
You should have something like :





Click on "Download" : SPFT is now waiting for a device a COM port to Flash
Remove your battery from your S510
Plug your device to your PC with USB cable (a good cable, on a direct back USB port, avoid front USB ports)
The flashing process will start automatically : do not unplug your USB cable !
A red bar for COM loading, a purple bar for Preloader Flashing, a yellow bar for Firmware flashing
Wait for a Green Circle saying the flash process is finished




Close SPFT, unplug USB Cable, put back your battery, charge your phone for 10min, try to boot it

If you got the error :

```
BROM_ERROR : S_SECURITY_SF_CODE_DOWNLOAD_FORBIDDEN (6010), MSP ERROE CODE : 0x00.
[USER] To download code area is forbidden in this phone
```
Try to uncheck "PRELOADER" in order to flash the firmware but not the Preloader (which is protected)


----------



## nikagl (Sep 14, 2014)

Shreps said:


> I got your PM
> 
> Because you're on the KK recovery, you can only flash KK ROM.
> 
> Wait some minutes, I will post you a full guide to try to unbrick your S510.

Click to collapse



Wow Shreps, very impressive guide, thanks! Sorry, was out all day and couldn't reply yet with more details (plus my S1 USB doesn't work anymore, it just charges, so wouldn't have been able to test any of the SPF tool).

Using SPF, there's no way to flash other recovery (like with the other Acer MTK devices)? Sounds like rooted KK will not happen in that case


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 15, 2014)

Shreps,
i recived error:
BROM_ERROR : S_SECURITY_SF_CODE_DOWNLOAD_FORBIDDEN (6010), MSP ERROE CODE : 0x00.
[USER] To download code area is forbidden in this phone

Log in attachment


----------



## Shreps (Sep 15, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Shreps,
> i recived error:
> BROM_ERROR : S_SECURITY_SF_CODE_DOWNLOAD_FORBIDDEN (6010), MSP ERROE CODE : 0x00.
> [USER] To download code area is forbidden in this phone

Click to collapse



Try to uncheck "PRELOADER" in order to flash everything but not the preloader.

If it doesn't work, will have to "play" with the "SEC_RO" area.


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 15, 2014)

WORKING NOW!!!!

Thanks Shreps i own you good polish vodka 
Thanks one more time huys for help


----------



## Shreps (Sep 15, 2014)

nikagl said:


> Wow Shreps, very impressive guide, thanks! Sorry, was out all day and couldn't reply yet with more details (plus my S1 USB doesn't work anymore, it just charges, so wouldn't have been able to test any of the SPF tool).
> 
> Using SPF, there's no way to flash other recovery (like with the other Acer MTK devices)? Sounds like rooted KK will not happen in that case

Click to collapse



USB Charging, USB transfert (MTP or Data) and USB COM port are 3 way differents of communication.
Maybe USB COM works even USB Data doesn't, you should try 

About the recovery, everything is signed, we tried flashing a CWM : resulting a soft brick (preloader detect an area unsigned and doesn't boot anymore)
The only way is to success on flash an Unlocked Preloader (equivalent of Bootloader) like we have done on Acer MTK Tabs (B1*, A1-810, A3-A10)


----------



## Shreps (Sep 15, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> WORKING NOW!!!!
> 
> Thanks Shreps i own you good polish vodka
> Thanks one more time huys for help

Click to collapse



Is your phone back on JB and working again ?


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 15, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Is your phone back on JB and working again ?

Click to collapse



Yes Shreps, exectly
Some strange firmware 0.177 or something (i just flashed in recovery newest one)
From which firmware i should flash to KK?


----------



## JinoBit (Sep 15, 2014)

How to manually install KitKat?


----------



## paugustin (Sep 15, 2014)

If you don't know or did not understand that thread, don't try and wait for the final update from Acer ?

Envoyé de mon E380 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ericsson2003 (Sep 16, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Try to uncheck "PRELOADER" in order to flash everything but not the preloader.
> 
> If it doesn't work, will have to "play" with the "SEC_RO" area.

Click to collapse



Hello. How to play with sec ro? I'm cannot flashing phone!

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




ericsson2003 said:


> Hello. How to play with sec ro? I'm cannot flashing phone!

Click to collapse



BROM_ERROR : S_SECURITY_SF_CODE_DOWNLOAD_FORBIDDEN (6010), MSP ERROE CODE : 0x00.
[USER] To download code area is forbidden in this phone 
See, I'm also have same problems


----------



## nikagl (Sep 16, 2014)

ericsson2003 said:


> Hello. How to play with sec ro? I'm cannot flashing phone!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What ROM are you flashing (just to be sure) and did you uncheck "PRELOADER" in order to flash everything but not the preloader?


----------



## ericsson2003 (Sep 16, 2014)

nikagl said:


> What ROM are you flashing (just to be sure) and did you uncheck "PRELOADER" in order to flash everything but not the preloader?

Click to collapse



I'm flashing rom which I downloaded from this site whith flash tools for 6589 yes I'm taken preloader but flash tools every time showing this errors about sec ro


----------



## paugustin (Sep 16, 2014)

Here is a new KitKat update for S510 : 
Update Version : AV052_RV86RC06_AV0K0_RV0SRC04
JellyBean to KitKat
FileSize : 424,27MB
URL : Deleted as it caused bootloops

And for those already running KitKat :
Update Version : AV0K0_RV0DRC01_AV0K0_RV0SRC04
KitKat to KitKat
FileSize : 165,17MB
URL : http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Application/OTA/635463686156775308_OTA_Acer_1.0_AV0k0_A.zip


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 16, 2014)

paugustin said:


> Here is a new KitKat update for S510 :
> Update Version : AV052_RV86RC06_AV0K0_RV0SRC04
> JellyBean to KitKat
> FileSize : 424,27MB
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, official update from acer side? I don't belive it

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

How i can install that? I cant flash that from recovery....


----------



## Shreps (Sep 16, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Wow, official update from acer side? I don't belive it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------
> 
> How i can install that? I cant flash that from recovery....

Click to collapse



Yes you can 
It's just a zip in a zip


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## paugustin (Sep 16, 2014)

You need to extract FixPack_B and flash it from recovery.


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 16, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Yes you can
> It's just a zip in a zip

Click to collapse




Bootloop again 
I think my acer don't want KK


----------



## ericsson2003 (Sep 17, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Bootloop again
> I think my acer don't want KK

Click to collapse



my acer also after flash by this fix b firmware has a boot looping again :crying:


----------



## paugustin (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah a friend got the same. I'll delete this link. ? 

Envoyé de mon E380 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 17, 2014)

So still waiting for officail KK 
@paugustin: where you heard about this update?
I try to find something about that but no result...


----------



## ericsson2003 (Sep 17, 2014)

So, how to flash normally back to jb?


----------



## paugustin (Sep 17, 2014)

See post #125

After that flash the full ROM available on Acer website and you'll be back on track. You'll stil have to go through a couple of OTA update to be back to the latest version.


----------



## ericsson2003 (Sep 17, 2014)

paugustin said:


> See post #125
> 
> After that flash the full ROM available on Acer website and you'll be back on track. You'll stil have to go through a couple of OTA update to be back to the latest version.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for answer, I'll do my best!


----------



## ericsson2003 (Sep 18, 2014)

paugustin said:


> See post #125
> 
> After that flash the full ROM available on Acer website and you'll be back on track. You'll stil have to go through a couple of OTA update to be back to the latest version.

Click to collapse



OK, but I can't flash firmware from post#125 without file SEC RO. Do you have idea where I can get this img file?


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 18, 2014)

I had the same error as you. Did you try UNTICK preloader (and rest is the same as in Shreps step by step guide )?


----------



## ericsson2003 (Sep 18, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> I had the same error as you. Did you try UNTICK preloader (and rest is the same as in Shreps step by step guide )?

Click to collapse



Yes I'm trying untick preloader, but error about sec ro remain :crying:


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 18, 2014)

ericsson2003 said:


> Yes I'm trying untick preloader, but error about sec ro remain :crying:

Click to collapse



Sorryci can't help you but i think Shreps could hepp. Try PM him or wait for his response


----------



## ericsson2003 (Sep 18, 2014)

paugustin said:


> Yeah a friend got the same. I'll delete this link. ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon E380 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Paugustin what's about your phone acer S1 hi is successful flashed to KK?

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




slimohnr said:


> Sorryci can't help you but i think Shreps could hepp. Try PM him or wait for his response

Click to collapse



Slimohnr your acer S1 working with KK?


----------



## paugustin (Sep 18, 2014)

My S1 is in the hands of the friend who had the bootloop. He flashed it back to JB using Shreps's tutorial. 

Envoyé de mon E380 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ericsson2003 (Sep 18, 2014)

paugustin said:


> My S1 is in the hands of the friend who had the bootloop. He flashed it back to JB using Shreps's tutorial.
> 
> Envoyé de mon E380 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you, I hope I'll also can fix it soon and by myself


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 18, 2014)

ericsson2003 said:


> Paugustin what's about your phone acer S1 hi is successful flashed to KK?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunetly not. I tried to flash 2 versions of KK firmware but i reviced only bootloop.
So i think we must wait or buy S520


----------



## IronFly (Sep 21, 2014)

i was so happy with KK but my father killed my S510 closing the car door on it. 

Since S510 is very hard to find now, what can be a good substitute?

PS: Hi to nikagl from another "owner" of a lot of acer's smartphones, thanks to paugustin for the KK roms.


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 22, 2014)

IronFly said:


> i was so happy with KK but my father killed my S510 closing the car door on it.
> 
> Since S510 is very hard to find now, what can be a good substitute?
> 
> PS: Hi to nikagl from another "owner" of a lot of acer's smartphones, thanks to paugustin for the KK roms.

Click to collapse



Hi IronFly

Where do you live? If you want you can buy new S1 in Poland in less than 200EUR
http://allegro.pl/phablet-acer-liquid-s1-duo-5-7-dual-sim-8mpix-i4590691730.html

If you will decide to buy it in Poland i can help with finalize the trade


----------



## IronFly (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, i live in Italy.


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow little diference
On italian ebay: http://www.ebay.it/itm/ACER-Liquid-...21414593482?pt=Smartphone&hash=item1c44dfabca
more then 350eur

In Poland: 191eur

I ask this company if they would send product to Italy (and about transport costs)


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## IronFly (Sep 23, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Wow little diference
> On italian ebay: http://www.ebay.it/itm/ACER-Liquid-...21414593482?pt=Smartphone&hash=item1c44dfabca
> more then 350eur
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thank you but my father is looking for something newer.


----------



## ericsson2003 (Sep 24, 2014)

paugustin said:


> My S1 is in the hands of the friend who had the bootloop. He flashed it back to JB using Shreps's tutorial.
> 
> Envoyé de mon E380 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello Paugustin, I have also bootloop, on the France forum, you wrote what you can unbrick phone by imei, and Bluetooth mac address..could you help Me?


----------



## paugustin (Sep 24, 2014)

To unbrick the phone use the method in post #125 or here : http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9739

I'll have a better ROM to flash using flashtool for download in a shore while. It will be RV86RC06, so the most up to date JellyBean ROM.


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 24, 2014)

paugustin said:


> To unbrick the phone use the method in post #125 or here : http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9739
> 
> I'll have a better ROM to flash using flashtool for download in a shore while. It will be RV86RC06, so the most up to date JellyBean ROM.

Click to collapse



Maybe it will be possible update to KK (RV0DRC01_1.056.00 from Shreps side) without bootloop


----------



## paugustin (Sep 24, 2014)

It is uploaded here : http://mon-nuage.net/S510/Acer_AV052_S510_RV86RC06_WW_GEN1_user_signed.zip

Flash this using the flash tool from post #125.


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 25, 2014)

paugustin said:


> It is uploaded here : http://mon-nuage.net/S510/Acer_AV052_S510_RV86RC06_WW_GEN1_user_signed.zip
> 
> Flash this using the flash tool from post #125.

Click to collapse



I will try flash this rom + then update to KK this evening


----------



## Shreps (Sep 26, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> I will try flash this rom + then update to KK this evening

Click to collapse



Was it ok ? (it should)


----------



## ericsson2003 (Sep 26, 2014)

paugustin said:


> To unbrick the phone use the method in post #125 or here : http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9739
> 
> I'll have a better ROM to flash using flashtool for download in a shore while. It will be RV86RC06, so the most up to date JellyBean ROM.

Click to collapse



Thanks You,alredy unbrick by post#125!


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 27, 2014)

Shreps said:


> Was it ok ? (it should)

Click to collapse



Now it works  Finally i update S1 to Kitkat
BTW second update from KK to KK also works!
Thanks guys!

ps: Is ART fully working on this firmware?


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok ART working 

The locksreen is awful :/ but i think phone is faster on KK than on JB.
And i still don;t know how to begin video call on this phone


----------



## renzs (Sep 28, 2014)

official OTA KK update is out for S510 WW Gen1 in Malaysia today

still nothing for S520 [emoji20]


----------



## slimohnr (Sep 29, 2014)

If somebody will root S1 on Kitkat i will be very happy


----------



## Shreps (Sep 30, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> If somebody will root S1 on Kitkat i will be very happy

Click to collapse



Sadly, the only way is by unlocking the preloader (kind of bootloader) in order to properly flash another boot or another recovery.

Actually, everything is locked, signed, so no "exploit" seems to be usable :/


----------



## nikagl (Sep 30, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Ok ART working
> 
> The locksreen is awful :/ but i think phone is faster on KK than on JB.
> And i still don;t know how to begin video call on this phone

Click to collapse



I upgraded my KK (RV86RC06) to the latest KK (RV0SRC04, yesterday the OTA was pushed to my device) and it even seems faster than the last KK release, so very happy :good::laugh:


----------



## slimohnr (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you have any problem with writing anything on SD Card on Kitkat?


----------



## nikagl (Oct 2, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Do you have any problem with writing anything on SD Card on Kitkat?

Click to collapse



Yes, off course. That's a general KK problem. You can use the File Explorer (which is a system app) to access, move and delete files everywhere on the (External) SDCard, but with all other (downloaded) apps you can only rename/move/delete files in it's own App Dataspace (for instance for Chrome: */sdcard/Android/data*/com.android.chrome).

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## renzs (Oct 18, 2014)

Still no KK for S2 [emoji22]


----------



## nunoslv (Nov 22, 2014)

Change broken screen, dead phone. 
My phone fell from the table and crashed the screen. Bought a new one on ebay from the states, fitted it, and now all I get is a blanc white screen. The touch vibrates but I see no graphics.


----------



## renzs (Nov 22, 2014)

defective screen maybe? or bad connection?


----------



## nikagl (Nov 22, 2014)

nunoslv said:


> Change broken screen, dead phone.
> My phone fell from the table and crashed the screen. Bought a new one on ebay from the states, fitted it, and now all I get is a blanc white screen. The touch vibrates but I see no graphics.

Click to collapse



I previously replaced a screen on an S300 and A1-811 and never had any issues. Connected it and it worked immediately. You must have received a bad screen, or cracked one of the connectors? In both cases I shipped them from China.


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## slimohnr (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi i just recive my s510 from guarantee repair and now there is official ota to kitkat (1.111.0) in poland. I have one little problem. I have all the time fc on exchange services. Do you know how to fix that_? Do you know if there is somewhere available working adobe flash player for S510?
Regards
Adrian


----------



## nikagl (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't recall seeing that version before. 

I have the following version (and no OTA available):
Acer_AV0k0_S510_1.105.00_WW_GEN1 = Acer_AV0K0_S510_RV0SRC04_WW_GEN1. 

On the Acer website I see a download for the Single SIM version:
Acer_AV0K0_S510_1.114.00_WW_GEN1S = Acer_AV0K0_S510_RV0URC01_WW_GEN1S

What exact version do you have? I'd like to understand whether it's an operator branded version, or something releases


----------



## slimohnr (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi Nika

No brand, clean.
It's Acer_AV0K0_S510_1.111.0_EMEA_CUS1
ACER_AV0K0_S510_RV0URC01_EMEA_CUS1


----------



## ARRRDJ (Nov 24, 2014)

*Had it tooo*

Had it too, but whe you hardreset your phone, the error is gone 

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

My phone is running way slower than with jellybean installed, is that a common issue? 
Also facing problems with the new material design update of google Now. Makes my phone too slow! (95% cpu usage) and since 24 nov. I am also facing problems with google Play Services ( force close) 

Anybody with the same problems? 


And is anybody still trying to root the S1 duo kitkat (i want exposed  )


----------



## slimohnr (Nov 24, 2014)

ARRRDJ said:


> Had it too, but whe you hardreset your phone, the error is gone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My S1 witk Kk on board works very fast. About Root check few posts back - it's impossible to root KK.

About flash player for S1 - any solution?


----------



## ARRRDJ (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay.. hmm 

Yeah, but I guess there should be a way to unluck it, shouldn't it?


----------



## nikagl (Nov 24, 2014)

Haha, who still needs flash? Searching the Play Store returns: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appsverse.photon

Doesn't that work?


----------



## nikagl (Nov 24, 2014)

No methods for unlocking have been found yet...


----------



## aXperiaS (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anyone know how to fix Acer Liquid S1 S510 bootloop? I keep getting it whenever I turned on my phone  ., and not sure how it happen lol 

Thanks.


----------



## slimohnr (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Nika i will check that browser @aXperiaS: Please check post #125 on this threat. Shreps gave us full tutorial how to unbrick S1

Ok one more question: in optiob->display there is something like themes (inside is blue and acer)
Is it possilbe to add some cm11 themes for this?


----------



## Shreps (Nov 25, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Thanks Nika i will check that browser @aXperiaS: Please check post #125 on this threat. Shreps gave us full tutorial how to unbrick S1

Click to collapse



FYI : I also made this thread : http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-firmwares-roms-cwm-root-acer-mtk-t2945933/
Don't hesitate to share it


----------



## aXperiaS (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. slimohnr   And awesome guide there Shreps!

So, after I've done with the 'unbricking', I can just update normally the firmware to the latest version? I heard KK has been released, but didn't have time to check it before it got boot looped.


----------



## slimohnr (Nov 25, 2014)

aXperiaS said:


> Thanks for the reply. slimohnr   And awesome guide there Shreps!
> 
> So, after I've done with the 'unbricking', I can just update normally the firmware to the latest version? I heard KK has been released, but didn't have time to check it before it got boot looped.

Click to collapse



Yes OTA will be working normally so you would upgrade to newest version.
Good luck


----------



## slimohnr (Nov 26, 2014)

nikagl said:


> Haha, who still needs flash? Searching the Play Store returns: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appsverse.photon
> 
> Doesn't that work?

Click to collapse



Unfortunetly flash in this browser doesn't work...


----------



## ARRRDJ (Nov 26, 2014)

Hmm kay.. thanks  

Haha found a big bug today in android 4.4 on S1. If you use the gesture 'open quick toggles' on epic launcher, you see this haha:



Acer didn't remove the real quicktoggles, but only overwrited it with those ugly toggles


----------



## slimohnr (Nov 27, 2014)

ARRRDJ said:


> Hmm kay.. thanks
> 
> Haha found a big bug today in android 4.4 on S1. If you use the gesture 'open quick toggles' on epic launcher, you see this haha:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Strange 
The worst part of Acer's theme for me is lockscreen - but it's no problem you can replace it if you want
Now i use  LOKLOK
http://loklok.co/
It's simple but very usefull for me

Ok, any news about upgrade to 5.0 Lolipop  ?? (just joking  )


----------



## ARRRDJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Haha okay, yeah for me too! That lockscreen is indeed bull****, why is there this modus: 
(see image) 


You can not do anything there  Normaly you can swipe through your widgets, but Acer removed it.. dumb bastards XD


I use L lockscreen, so I've a android Lollipop experience  

Haha I was suprised by the fact that we get KitKat, so never ever lollipop for us I think


----------



## slimohnr (Dec 15, 2014)

Good evening!

I have one question. How to make screenshot on Kitkat?


----------



## nikagl (Dec 15, 2014)

slimohnr said:


> Good evening!
> 
> I have one question. How to make screenshot on Kitkat?

Click to collapse



In my case Power + Vol-Down


----------



## slimohnr (Dec 16, 2014)

nikagl said:


> In my case Power + Vol-Down

Click to collapse



Works! Thanks NIka
Btw. Yesterday i made accidentaly screenshot and i try make another one i didn't know how.
Now i know


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## jpmaas (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello,
I want to go back to version 4.2 Jelly Bean, but it does not work.
Anyone have a suggestion?

JP


----------



## nikagl (Dec 30, 2014)

jpmaas said:


> Hello,
> I want to go back to version 4.2 Jelly Bean, but it does not work.
> Anyone have a suggestion?
> 
> JP

Click to collapse



I haven't tried it myself, but why didn't it work? Did you get an error?


----------



## jpmaas (Dec 31, 2014)

nikagl said:


> I haven't tried it myself, but why didn't it work? Did you get an error?

Click to collapse



With, OS_Acer_Acer.AV052.S510.RV86RC07.WW.GEN1S_A42J_A I, installation aborted.
With, OS_Acer_Acer.S510.AV052.RV59RC01.WW.GEN1_A42J_A, Remove  last update te_finish_update.txt… assert failed: getrop (ro.product.name) == s510_ww_gen1s. installation aborted.

With, Acer_S510_AV052_AV052.RV47RC01_WW_GEN1_update, Remove  last update te_finish_update.txt… assert failed: getrop (ro.product.model) == s510. installation aborted.


----------



## nikagl (Dec 31, 2014)

jpmaas said:


> With, OS_Acer_Acer.AV052.S510.RV86RC07.WW.GEN1S_A42J_A I, installation aborted.
> With, OS_Acer_Acer.S510.AV052.RV59RC01.WW.GEN1_A42J_A, Remove  last update te_finish_update.txt… assert failed: getrop (ro.product.name) == s510_ww_gen1s. installation aborted.
> 
> With, Acer_S510_AV052_AV052.RV47RC01_WW_GEN1_update, Remove  last update te_finish_update.txt… assert failed: getrop (ro.product.model) == s510. installation aborted.

Click to collapse



Ah, right, you tried to install the new firmwares using the recovery zip updates. Those have a check for the product model and build you have. Just to make sure, what ROM version do you have exactly (Image Version & Build Number)? You can try to download the ROMs that can be flashed using the SP Flash Tool, that does not check for the current ROM (and is therefore much more dangerous, hence my question for your image version & build).

http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...t-acer-mtk-t2945933/post57859272#post57859272

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## jpmaas (Dec 31, 2014)

nikagl said:


> Ah, right, you tried to install the new firmwares using the recovery zip updates. Those have a check for the product model and build you have. Just to make sure, what ROM version do you have exactly (Image Version & Build Number)? You can try to download the ROMs that can be flashed using the SP Flash Tool, that does not check for the current ROM (and is therefore much more dangerous, hence my question for your image version & build).
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...t-acer-mtk-t2945933/post57859272#post57859272
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I tried that also but I do not have a version for it. There is only a kitkat version for using sp-flas tool. I tried to use the original from the France site OTA update, but it is not computable with de sp-flash tool.

JP


----------



## renzs (Jan 1, 2015)

jpmaas said:


> Yes I tried that also but I do not have a version for it. There is only a kitkat version for using sp-flas tool. I tried to use the original from the France site OTA update, but it is not computable with de sp-flash tool.
> 
> JP

Click to collapse



It's in the OP of that thread. You'll see the JB version under Liquid S "spoiler"


----------



## nikagl (Jan 1, 2015)

renzs said:


> It's in the OP of that thread. You'll see the JB version under Liquid S "spoiler"

Click to collapse



There's even two versions in that thread:

Acer_AV052_S510_RV44RB01_WW_GEN1 (the first Firmware JB S510 Dual SIM which also includes the flash tool)
Acer_AV052_S510_RV86RC06_WW_GEN1

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## jpmaas (Jan 2, 2015)

nikagl said:


> There's even two versions in that thread:
> 
> Acer_AV052_S510_RV44RB01_WW_GEN1 (the first Firmware JB S510 Dual SIM which also includes the flash tool)
> Acer_AV052_S510_RV86RC06_WW_GEN1
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I’m back on 4.2.2. first I installed the version with the sp flash tool (post 125), then I placed the zip “system510_1.177.00_WW_GEN1”  in the recovery mode. 

thanks Nika you helpt me to go this way.


----------



## nikagl (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi all,

Just to let you know, Acer released OTA last night: AV0K0_RV0SRC04_AV0K0_RV19RC01 (Acer_AV0K0_S510_1.147.00_WW_GEN1). Installed it last night and works fine so far.

It fixes some small specific user issues:

1. Acer Home force close issue
2. Outlook email account force close problem (random issue)
3. User cannot access the Play Store issue﻿

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## slimohnr (Jan 14, 2015)

nikagl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to let you know, Acer released OTA last night: AV0K0_RV0SRC04_AV0K0_RV19RC01 (Acer_AV0K0_S510_1.147.00_WW_GEN1). Installed it last night and works fine so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Nika
Thanks for info
I have 1.111.00 version and i don't have official OTA yet
Do you know what changed?

Greetings
Adrian


----------



## nikagl (Jan 14, 2015)

slimohnr said:


> Hi Nika
> Thanks for info
> I have 1.111.00 version and i don't have official OTA yet
> Do you know what changed?
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you post your full image version and build number?


----------



## nikagl (Jan 14, 2015)

slimohnr said:


> Hi Nika
> 
> No brand, clean.
> It's Acer_AV0K0_S510_1.111.0_EMEA_CUS1
> ACER_AV0K0_S510_RV0URC01_EMEA_CUS1

Click to collapse



Found it . Will ask around and let you know. It's the CUS1 bit that puzzles me. Usually that means it's a customized build for some operator...


----------



## nikagl (Jan 14, 2015)

slimohnr said:


> Hi Nika
> Thanks for info
> I have 1.111.00 version and i don't have official OTA yet
> Do you know what changed?
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw, I don't think it's worth the hassle to move to the WW_GEN1 ROM. If your current ROM is stable enough and doesn't suffer the mentioned issues, I don't think there's anything else/better to justify switching ROMs. Too bad the device is so locked we'll never get CM for it


----------



## paugustin (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, CUS1 is not an operator version. It's just a region. EMEA_CUS1 is for Eastern Europe if I remember correctly. The difference will be the integrated languages. CUS1 will offer Russian and other eastern languages that you will not find in EMEA_GEN1 (Western Europe). Version number can vary from one region to the other but it does not mean one is more advanced than the other.


----------



## slimohnr (Jan 14, 2015)

nikagl said:


> Btw, I don't think it's worth the hassle to move to the WW_GEN1 ROM. If your current ROM is stable enough and doesn't suffer the mentioned issues, I don't think there's anything else/better to justify switching ROMs. Too bad the device is so locked we'll never get CM for it

Click to collapse



Yesssss, i dream about custom rom, without unnecessary Acer's apps, least 50% of free Ram etc.. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## nikagl (Jan 14, 2015)

I stop and disable them using Settings / Apps.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn A1-811 met Tapatalk


----------



## ARRRDJ (Jan 16, 2015)

*Still no bugfixes *

Hmm still nog bugfixes in this update. Main bugs I face since the kitkat update: 

- recent apps behave slow
- if you open 'recent apps' if there are no apps open, statusbar doesn't dissappear (no full screen) , so you see only half a button.
- statusbar lag if there are notifications 
- device behaves very slow if you are downloading an application
- stock toggles aren't removed ( see one of my previous comments)
- floating UI sometimes just disappear at once

Is anyone else facing these problems? Or am I the only one?


----------



## nikagl (Jan 16, 2015)

ARRRDJ said:


> Hmm still nog bugfixes in this update. Main bugs I face since the kitkat update:
> 
> - recent apps behave slow
> - if you open 'recent apps' if there are no apps open, statusbar doesn't dissappear (no full screen) , so you see only half a button.
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I have most of these too. Just got used to them I guess, also because this is the lower budget version of the bigger device (S2 is much faster & better). Note the following thread in which I am trying to get root... more news hopefully soon:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/root-acer-liquid-s1-s510-a10-kk-rom-t3004333

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## ARRRDJ (Jan 16, 2015)

*Problems*



nikagl said:


> No, I have most of these too. Just got used to them I guess, also because this is the lower budget version of the bigger device (S2 is much faster & better). Note the following thread in which I am trying to get root... more news hopefully soon:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/root-acer-liquid-s1-s510-a10-kk-rom-t3004333
> 
> Regards,
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, yeah true. Nice!! I don't have any experience with trying to root a device. I'm only a (web)developer  
Would be great if we could root this device!!  Hopefully you get something done  
If you like some help, and you could explain something about rooting a device, I would love to help you  contact me (in Dutch  )


----------



## slimohnr (Jan 17, 2015)

nikagl said:


> No, I have most of these too. Just got used to them I guess, also because this is the lower budget version of the bigger device (S2 is much faster & better). Note the following thread in which I am trying to get root... more news hopefully soon:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/root-acer-liquid-s1-s510-a10-kk-rom-t3004333
> 
> Regards,
> ...

Click to collapse



Good news Nika!
I'm very glad , i hope it will be done  If someone find solution to make root on liquid S1 then maybe someone find also solution for Customs Rom 
Fingers crossed and waiting...
Adrian


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## Shreps (Jan 26, 2015)

Latest KK Firmware available here if needed (flashable with SPFT) : 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-firmwares-roms-cwm-root-acer-mtk-t2945933


----------



## slimohnr (Jan 30, 2015)

Shreps said:


> Latest KK Firmware available here if needed (flashable with SPFT) :
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-firmwares-roms-cwm-root-acer-mtk-t2945933

Click to collapse



Thanks 
Unfortunetly i broke touch panel on my S1  and it's hard to find replecment part in Poland 
I need to import it from China but it will takes time...

Any progress in rooting S1?
Adrian


----------



## nikagl (Jan 30, 2015)

slimohnr said:


> Thanks
> Unfortunetly i broke touch panel on my S1  and it's hard to find replecment part in Poland
> I need to import it from China but it will takes time...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Adrian,

That's unfortunate!

Yes, rooting works. At the moment you seem to be the only one interested in it. I have not had a response from @entonjackson and therefore started changing the toolkit myself. First did it for the A1-81x tablet, because there was a bigger demand. That works at the moment, so if someone is willing to test it, I can do it for S1 too? Again, my USB port is broken so for S1 I can't test it myself...

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## slimohnr (Feb 2, 2015)

nikagl said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> That's unfortunate!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nika,
As soon as i fixed my s1 i will try to test it!
Btw i think about buying new dual sim phones.
What do you think about sony z3 dual or lg g3 dual or samsung s5 dual?


----------



## asimrafi (Feb 14, 2015)

nikagl said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> That's unfortunate!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Nika,

I am also interested in rooting of Liquid S1. Infact, I able to upgrade to KK earlier with your help and topics. :good:

I can also test root on my device. I have attached baseband and image.

Regards,
Asim


----------



## skrachin88 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi ladies and gents, just wanted to check if this is ok. Just got a used android from my family to play with (app developer), and currently have Image Version "Acer_AV052_S510_RV10RC01_TWN_GEN1" (Build number 1.057.00). Is it possible for me to flash to oneof the roms listed here?

I am just returning to android after a couple years with windows phones and was comfortable rooting before, but it sounds like there are a few more things to be cautious about. I just want to make sure that if I flash to the "WW_GEN1" rom from my taiwanese rom (assuming that's what TWN is), there won't be any hiccups. Or if there will, what I should do about it.

Thanks!

EDIT: Attaching screenshot here


----------



## nikagl (Feb 21, 2015)

skrachin88 said:


> Hi ladies and gents, just wanted to check if this is ok. Just got a used android from my family to play with (app developer), and currently have Image Version "Acer_AV052_S510_RV10RC01_TWN_GEN1" (Build number 1.057.00). Is it possible for me to flash to oneof the roms listed here?
> 
> I am just returning to android after a couple years with windows phones and was comfortable rooting before, but it sounds like there are a few more things to be cautious about. I just want to make sure that if I flash to the "WW_GEN1" rom from my taiwanese rom (assuming that's what TWN is), there won't be any hiccups. Or if there will, what I should do about it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, can't say for sure. I'd expect it to be ok, as far as I know it's the same hardware and just a localized/branded (Taiwanese) ROM. @Shreps, what do you think?


----------



## Shreps (Feb 22, 2015)

nikagl said:


> Sorry, can't say for sure. I'd expect it to be ok, as far as I know it's the same hardware and just a localized/branded (Taiwanese) ROM. @Shreps, what do you think?

Click to collapse



It will be OK on the hardware part but I don't know if your phone 
- is simlocked? 
- if there is some restrictions on TWN sku about providers 

Anyway, if you want to give it a try,  be sure to have the full SPFT firmware to be able to go back, and you should try do flash only boot+system from the ww_gen1 firmware. 

That's my pov ☺


----------



## M3TA|| (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi Shreps. Can you tell me which OS version for the S1 Root toolkit ? I'm really confuse with it


----------



## nikagl (Mar 31, 2015)

The toolkit used to be for Windows OS only and worked on the JB ROMs only. With the KK ROM, please use the "Acer Iconia Toolkit" from UNIX or do it manually. Here is more details:
forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/root-acer-liquid-s1-s510-a10-kk-rom-t3004333

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## M3TA|| (Mar 31, 2015)

nikagl said:


> The toolkit used to be for Windows OS only and worked on the JB ROMs only. With the KK ROM, please use the "Acer Iconia Toolkit" from UNIX or do it manually. Here is more details:
> forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/root-acer-liquid-s1-s510-a10-kk-rom-t3004333
> 
> Regards,
> ...

Click to collapse



More help please ? . I'm already download Acer Iconia Toolkit but it seems I don't have the prerooted system.img.gz 
Can you provide one please ?


----------



## nikagl (Mar 31, 2015)

M3TA|| said:


> More help please ? . I'm already download Acer Iconia Toolkit but it seems I don't have the prerooted system.img.gz
> Can you provide one please ?

Click to collapse



See the last post of the other topic. At the moment no-one has provided a prerooted system.img so you'll have to root from scratch using unix. Or revert to JB and use the old S1 toolkit from Windows.

EDIT: or do it manually using the steps in my manual guide.


----------



## M3TA|| (Mar 31, 2015)

nikagl said:


> See the last post of the other topic. At the moment no-one has provided a prerooted system.img so you'll have to root from scratch using unix. Or revert to JB and use the old S1 toolkit from Windows.
> 
> EDIT: or do it manually using the steps in my manual guide.

Click to collapse



Well i'm download the JB Firmware from acer.shreps.fr and revert my acer S1 to JB. But for some reason the root tool still wont work   Did i use wrong firmware


----------



## nikagl (Mar 31, 2015)

M3TA|| said:


> Well i'm download the JB Firmware from acer.shreps.fr and revert my acer S1 to JB. But for some reason the root tool still wont work   Did i use wrong firmware

Click to collapse



Please post the following info:
* Which exact firmware version you are using
* Which exact S1 Toolkit are you using
* What is the error?
* Also: what happens on the screen when you are running the toolkit?


----------



## M3TA|| (Mar 31, 2015)

nikagl said:


> Please post the following info:
> * Which exact firmware version you are using
> * Which exact S1 Toolkit are you using
> * What is the error?
> * Also: what happens on the screen when you are running the toolkit?

Click to collapse



The Firmware : Acer_AV052_S510_RV44RB01_WW_GEN1 Firmware
Toolkit : S1_Root-v1.2 
The error : Current OS version is not matched.
I can give you some screenshot of the error after i done searching another JB Firmware.


----------



## nikagl (Mar 31, 2015)

M3TA|| said:


> The Firmware : Acer_AV052_S510_RV44RB01_WW_GEN1 Firmware
> Toolkit : S1_Root-v1.2
> The error : Current OS version is not matched.
> I can give you some screenshot of the error after i done searching another JB Firmware.

Click to collapse



Looking at the code of the S1 toolkit it requires the following OS versions on the device:
Acer_AV052_S510_1.177.00_WW_GEN1
Acer_AV052_S510_1.130.00_WW_GEN1


----------



## M3TA|| (Apr 1, 2015)

nikagl said:


> Looking at the code of the S1 toolkit it requires the following OS versions on the device:
> Acer_AV052_S510_1.177.00_WW_GEN1
> Acer_AV052_S510_1.130.00_WW_GEN1

Click to collapse



You mean copy one of the OS ? And put it in internal sd card right ?


----------



## nikagl (Apr 1, 2015)

M3TA|| said:


> You mean copy one of the OS ? And put it in internal sd card right ?

Click to collapse



Eh, no, your phone needs to be installed with one of these OSs. Please see the French thread mentioned by @Shreps, here:


Shreps said:


> We manage to have root working on the Acer S510 (S1)
> Check out our French Forum : http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9323
> 
> @gbas4nie don't use Odin, it's only for Samsung devices....
> ...

Click to collapse



When your phone does not have one of those OSs it will not be possible to use the Root S1 toolkit.


----------



## M3TA|| (Apr 1, 2015)

nikagl said:


> Eh, no, your phone needs to be installed with one of these OSs. Please see the French thread mentioned by @Shreps, here:
> 
> 
> When your phone does not have one of those OSs it will not be possible to use the Root S1 toolkit.

Click to collapse



But the instruction said copy the 1.130 or 1.770 to the internal , exactly as i did but it won't copy somehow . And also what do you mean install it ? is there any tools for that too ?


----------



## nikagl (Apr 1, 2015)

M3TA|| said:


> But the instruction said copy the 1.130 or 1.770 to the internal , exactly as i did but it won't copy somehow . And also what do you mean install it ? is there any tools for that too ?

Click to collapse



There's two things:
1. Your device must be 1.130 or 1.177 - otherwise the tool won't work (the tool checks for that version)
2. You need to have the system.img of 1.130 or 1.177 before you run the tool (the tool uses that version to restore it to system as that img contains the rooted stuff)

And if you can't copy 1.130 or 1.177 to the sdcard of the device, what is the error?


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## M3TA|| (Apr 1, 2015)

nikagl said:


> There's two things:
> 1. Your device must be 1.130 or 1.177 - otherwise the tool won't work (the tool checks for that version)
> 2. You need to have the system.img of 1.130 or 1.177 before you run the tool (the tool uses that version to restore it to system as that img contains the rooted stuff)
> 
> And if you can't copy 1.130 or 1.177 to the sdcard of the device, what is the error?

Click to collapse



Turns out the error was my S1 driver didn't installed properly  so i reinstalled and it works  . The instruction says the system will automatically flashed but the tool still detected wrong OS any idea why ?


----------



## nikagl (Apr 1, 2015)

M3TA|| said:


> Turns out the error was my S1 driver didn't installed properly  so i reinstalled and it works  . The instruction says the system will automatically flashed but the tool still detected wrong OS any idea why ?

Click to collapse



What build-number do you see in your Settings - About? Please post a screenshot


----------



## M3TA|| (Apr 1, 2015)

nikagl said:


> What build-number do you see in your Settings - About? Please post a screenshot

Click to collapse



Here it is. Also do i need to flash the system or not ?
EDIT : firmware version : Acer_AV052_S510_RV86RC06_WW_GEN1


----------



## nikagl (Apr 1, 2015)

M3TA|| said:


> Here it is. Also do i need to fastboot it or not ?
> EDIT : firmware version : Acer_AV052_S510_RV86RC06_WW_GEN1

Click to collapse



That Acer_AV052_S510_1.273_WW_GEN1 and therefore the S1 toolkit won't work. You need to downgrade to 1.177 (AV052_S510_RV47RC01_WW_GEN1) or 1.130 (AV052_S510_RV30RC02_WW_GEN1) and try again. 

Regards,

Nika.


----------



## M3TA|| (Apr 1, 2015)

nikagl said:


> That Acer_AV052_S510_1.273_WW_GEN1 and therefore the S1 toolkit won't work. You need to downgrade to 1.177 (AV052_S510_RV47RC01_WW_GEN1) or 1.130 (AV052_S510_RV30RC02_WW_GEN1) and try again.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Nika.

Click to collapse



Downgrade ? You mean flashing it again ?


----------



## nikagl (Apr 1, 2015)

M3TA|| said:


> Downgrade ? You mean flashing it again ?

Click to collapse



Right. With the above mentioned versions. Using either SPFT or Update zips (I think all are Update zips in below download).

You can find some downloads here:
http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9264


----------



## M3TA|| (Apr 1, 2015)

nikagl said:


> Right. With the above mentioned versions. Using either SPFT or Update zips (I think all are Update zips in below download).
> 
> You can find some downloads here:
> http://acer-club.fr/viewtopic.php?f=210&t=9264

Click to collapse



Ok thanks for the help I might downgrade it a soon as possible


----------



## L0n3Gr3yW0lf (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello, I am interested in buying Acer Liquid S1 as I found a very good offer (that expires after tomorrow) but I would like to know if there is any upgrade chance to a latter version of Android .... and I found this: http://www.lollipopupdate.xyz/tag/acer-liquid-s1-custom-rom ... and in the comments there are a few people that say that it works. Can anyone test the ROM to see if it really is good ? Pleas


----------



## nikagl (Jan 20, 2016)

L0n3Gr3yW0lf said:


> Hello, I am interested in buying Acer Liquid S1 as I found a very good offer (that expires after tomorrow) but I would like to know if there is any upgrade chance to a latter version of Android .... and I found this: http://www.lollipopupdate.xyz/tag/acer-liquid-s1-custom-rom ... and in the comments there are a few people that say that it works. Can anyone test the ROM to see if it really is good ? Pleas

Click to collapse



No, nothing newer. The url you provided is fake... sorry.


----------



## L0n3Gr3yW0lf (Jan 20, 2016)

nikagl said:


> No, nothing newer. The url you provided is fake... sorry.

Click to collapse



Damn ... I was wondering to get this phone or Xiaomi Redmi 2. Not so sure about Acer Liquid S1 now, looks like KitKat is the only upgrade available.


----------



## sherj22 (Jan 28, 2016)

Any updates guys? Just got this dual sim phablet and wanted to root. Just waiting for solid instruction on how to.
Here is my build #:
Acer_AV0K0_S510_1.147.00_WW_GEN1.
It runs on Kitkat.
Need your help guys


----------



## baizw2000 (May 25, 2016)

*How to get Acer_Av0k0_S510_1.106.00_LA_GEN1S firmware?*

Hi there,

I am in Canada and I bought one Acer Liquid S1 S510 mobile phone before, recently it did not work, just repeating the logo all the time. 

I tried to find the customer support and finally get your email, thanks God. 

The firmware is Acer_Av0k0_S510_1.106.00_LA_GEN1S which means single SIM.

Could you please give me the link to download this stock firmware then I can install my cell phone and make it work?

Best Regards,
Brandon


----------



## Ashby7 (May 25, 2016)

baizw2000 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am in Canada and I bought one Acer Liquid S1 S510 mobile phone before, recently it did not work, just repeating the logo all the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*baizw2000*
S510


----------



## baizw2000 (May 25, 2016)

*not the LA_GEN1S firmware*

Thanks so much Ashby7. But this link is for usb 2.0 driver, not the LA_GEN1S firmware. I need this stocked firmware to flash. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Ashby7 (May 25, 2016)

*baizw2000*
there firmware, look carefully


----------



## Shreps (May 25, 2016)

baizw2000 said:


> Thanks so much Ashby7. But this link is for usb 2.0 driver, not the LA_GEN1S firmware. I need this stocked firmware to flash.
> 
> Much appreciated.

Click to collapse


http://vache-android.com/?dir=hubicAcer/S510/OS IMAGES/RV86RC09

Envoyé de mon One+


----------



## baizw2000 (May 26, 2016)

*Still not working*

Thanks so much all, I download one firmware Acer_AV052_S510_RV86RC09_LA_GEN1S_user_signed from this web site, and use flash tool to flash the rom. 

but i still see nothing happened.

I also download SDs_Acer_AV052_S510_RV86RC09_LA_GEN1S.zip from this site and tried to install the updates from SD with this build but still failed. 

I am afraid that AV052 is not working to me, the AV0k0 should work, but nowhere to download it.

Could anyone have any ideas to help me?


----------



## Ashby7 (May 26, 2016)

* baizw2000*
If you had KK, then roll back to JB version can only RV44RB01 and only Flash Tool. Then we will be able to flash in any way.


----------



## baizw2000 (May 30, 2016)

*Thanks guy. I gave up.*

Thanks guy. I gave up.


----------



## AnonA2 (Dec 15, 2018)

*Do not buy hard to root, exquise me FLASH and jailbreak devices*


Plz help



        The branch Asus is treating us like a dictator with this device. Too hard root for me. I need a simillar to this device that is:
* EASY to flash with apps like xposed, ogyoutube (system/app), hosts file, ADB, xposed edge, xsuite, optionally cwm unlocked bootloader and RW fix. I would have been flashing the OS every time I needed sth new in system folder.
* Not need to flash device every time its booted due to S–Way – i would buy sth cheap and save my money for windows laptop (I am fan of windows btw, best OS ever)
*Installing the other OSes is optional, ringing and sms is optional
*It has 3G
* Can be android 4.0 or CyanogenMod
*Is solid (like this phablet), dont need to solder a power button every month (like in A1–811 – amazing otherwise...).
*Price: "150$" max, I prefer sth available in Poland.
    


Now the question:
Its possible to flash a PRF–alike made rom with all stuff  instead of trying to root it directly? ROM links, exact linux build?
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-firmwares-roms-cwm-root-acer-mtk-t2945933
?


----------



## nikagl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Since there is still no device specific forum for the Acer Liquid S1.

Me and probably many other people who own this budget 5.7" phablet beast consider this phone as a device that certainly deserves his own forum 
Until there is a device specific forum I created this thread so every S1 owner can share tips and questions regarding the Acer Liquid S1 (=S510).

I didn't see any request for a device specific forum, so make sure to request it here: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45436723#post45436723



Blackyx007 said:


> Thanks Blackyx007 for your E2 post which I simply copied

Click to collapse



Regards,

Nika.


----------



## itsaprogamer (Jul 20, 2019)

Is this thread still alive? I have my Liquid S1 hard bricked. Whenever I plugged the phone in PC with or without battery , it is detected as Mediatek USB Port.  I cannot use the latest version of SP Flash tool because the chip MT6589 is not supported, so I used 3.1316 and 5.1724.

In v3.1316 after 5 seconds it says error 4001 S_FT_DA_NO_RESPONSE. 
In v5.1724 after about 1 minute it says error 1042 S_TIMEOUT.


----------

